# Is Universal Studios Good for Small Kids?



## Mountainside Owner

I will be traveling with my 5 and 2 year old to Orlando next week and are NOT doing Disney this time.  Looking for other fun things to do and am curious if they will be too young for Universal.  Any thoughts?  Does anyone have any experience on other fun things to do with kids that age?   I was looking at Gatorland and possibly a fun dinner show.


----------



## jjlovecub

I don't think so. Universal is better than Islands of Adventure (Which has Dr. Seuss land but still has height restrictions) but there are more ride restrictions for small kids at the Universal parks than just about anywhere else. Sea World is great for small kids if you aren't doing Disney.


----------



## RumpleMom

Sea World and the Orlando Science Center are good choices with little ones.


----------



## anne1125

Islands of Adventure has a great Dr. Seuss section.  We just came back (although we don't have little ones) and thought it would be great to bring grandkids (someday) there.

Anne


----------



## Mountainside Owner

Thanks for the ideas.  We had gone to Seaworld 2 years ago and really weren't all that impressed, especially for the price.  We have a good zoo here in DC so maybe that was why, but aside from the Dolphins and Shamu of course, we didn't think it was all that impressive.


----------



## gjw007

Universal also has a kids area (Woody Woodpecker).  Given the young ages, there are other options that I think they would like.  There is an area near Busch Gardens that I think is call Dinosaur World that I think the kids might like.  The kids might like the Pirates dinner show but personally I was disappointed with it.


----------



## Amy

We have been thinking about doing some non-WDW visits the next time we vacation in Orlando, probably next December when my kids will be 5 and 2.  DH and I enjoyed Universal Studios Orlando when we visited before we had kids, but we don't think it is worth bringing kids this young (at the price it charges), particularly kids who don't watch much TV/movies and won't really appreciate most of the neat attractions.  We also considered Islands of Adventure and we reached the same result.  For the cost, there is only a small area suitable for our kids -- maybe a bit more for the 5 year old; the bulk of the park is geared toward older kids/adults.  So we're holding off on that until for at least a few more years to make a trip worthwhile.  

Busch Gardens would be worth a visit if you enjoy Animal Kingdom.  I don't have experience with the science center, though it is on my list of places to investigate.

I wished Legoland would add a site in Orlando.  We loved Legoland in Carlsbad -- it offers way more attractions and rides suitable for kids that age than any of the WDW/Universal parks.


----------



## richardm

I recently went with my 2 and 12 yr old daughters.. The older girl had a really great time.. The younger had a blast as well, most of the time. 

There are numerous attractions suitable for the toddler, but be warned- we spent quite a while in the Dr. Seus and Woody Woodpecker areas.. The only drawback was that at nap time, it was hard to find a quiet spot for an hour.. I ended up in the halfway next to the Terminator attraction. It was fairly quiet except when the Terminator crowd was exiting, and park characters kept passing through there (an employee area is at the other end of the hall) so it stayed somewhat interesting while I waited for the little one to wake..


----------



## Timeshare Von

anne1125 said:


> Islands of Adventure has a great Dr. Seuss section.  We just came back (although we don't have little ones) and thought it would be great to bring grandkids (someday) there.
> 
> Anne




There is also the cartoon land (not sure of the real name) but much of what they have there may be appropriate for little ones too.


----------



## abc31

You didn't say if they were boys or girls.  My boys loved Universal way more than they liked Disney.  If they are girls, they are more likely to be excited about the princesses at Disney.  But, my boys loved Universal, particularly, Islands of Adventure because of all of the superheros.  My older son was 4 the first time we took him, and then we went back when he was 9 and my younger son turned 4.  My little one still talks about it and that was 2 years ago.  He was really into Spiderman at the time, so he loved the Spiderman ride.  We also took him to a character breakfast at the Confisco Grill in Islands of Adventure.  Spiderman was there as well as The Cat in the Hat, Thing One & Thing two.  It was the highlight of the trip for the little one.


----------



## Mountainside Owner

My son is 5 and my girl is 2.  I think they would definitely like the character breakfast w/ Spiderman and the Dr. Suess people.  I didn't see that on the Universal website, but I'll have to look into it.  Has anyone been to Gatorland?  I assume it's more of a "looking at" type of park rather than an interactive one.  I think my kids are more into doing things rather than watching.


----------



## gjw007

Mountainside Owner said:


> My son is 5 and my girl is 2.  I think they would definitely like the character breakfast w/ Spiderman and the Dr. Suess people.  I didn't see that on the Universal website, but I'll have to look into it.  Has anyone been to Gatorland?  I assume it's more of a "looking at" type of park rather than an interactive one.  I think my kids are more into doing things rather than watching.



I have been to Gatorland.  Yes, definitely more of a looking rather than activity oriented place.  I'm not sure that I would recommend it for a 2 or 5 year old.  You can see alligators at Busch Gardens or the Animal Kingdom although not as many or as easy to see.


----------



## pcgirl54

*Low cost and Low key things to do with little ones*

It's quite expensive to visit Orlando Theme Parks for a family. I do not feel it is a value to take small children to Universal or Islands of Adventure until they are older.

I would opt for places like Gatorland or Sea World. Kennedy Space Center which is very enjoyable may be an option but again a little older is better.

Busch Gardens is 90 miles away and with the exception of the Animal Park there are mostly coaster rides.

There are simple things like http://www.homosassasprings.org/Homosassa.cfm

Visit an orange grove-both Lang Sun Country Davis of Dundee were on the Food Channel. We always liked to take the children to see some type of factory tour/how things are made. Lang is noted for special treats to eat.
http://www.langsuncountry.com/tof_frame.html
http://www.davidsonofdundee.com/factory.html

Green Meadows Petting Farm and Pony Rides (300 farm animals) Kissimee Fl http://www.greenmeadowsfarm.com

 Central Florida Zoo Sanford FL

Fun Spot in Kissimee next to Old Town- 3 story go kart track and blacklight mini golf   http://www.old-town.com/Attractions.html. They have an oldies car night at Old Town if that interests you.

Just 10 minutes from Orlando and in a nice area. You can take a pontoon boat ride at Winter Park and there is a lovely farmers market on Saturday mornings and a lovely area with upscale shops or nice walking around town on Park Avenue. http://scenicboattours.com/home.htm
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/travel/getaways/sfl-winterparkaug14,0,667289.story
http://cityguide.aol.com/orlando/entertainment/winter-park-farmers-market/v-102903153

If you want the seashore to Cocoa Beach which is not far from Orlando but be aware that Canaveral Beach is for adults not for families. There are other beaches more suitable.

This one is near Orlando-Airboat rides are great fun. http://www.bcairboats.com/halfhourtours.shtml

Some of these attractions are with the Go Card for Orlando. These city passes are only a value if you visit many attractions. And most of these type cards are for consecutive days.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Another Option*

For young boys, Fantasy of Flight in Polk City (about 30-45 minute west of Disney) is a lot of fun.  Boys of ALL ages will enjoy the antique aircraft and museum there.

http://www.igougo.com/review-r1185401-Fantasy_of_Flight.html


----------

